# Interested?



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm using video to motivate and help me with my training with my dogs (including Sterling spoo). My question for you all is if you would be interested in my posting the video links to share (the good/bad/ugly)? I'd be happy to do it but don't want to clutter things up here if it isn't something you all would be interested in. I have tons of them - both training and some "others" (as well as non-poodle ones).

Tell me what I can contribute that you'd like to see. I can dump what I have into one email if you like and then try to keep it up-to-date from there.

Sherry


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Are you kidding? I'd love to see them! I think you should post them here.


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

Okay, here are some of the training ones we've done in the past few days - indoors, small (sorta) space - I'm learning as I go so don't expect that these are necessarily "great examples" but might inspire instead.....Wow didn't realize it was going to insert the videos - sorry admins if I've committed a "fu paw"! 

Sterling Go Mat 12/12/10- 



Sterling 101 Things Basketball 12/13/10 - 



Sterling Go Mat 12/13/10 - 



Teddy 12/13/10 - 



Sterling Spin & Twist 12/14/10 - 



Elliott 101 Things Basketball 12/14/10 - 



Teddy Around 12/14/10 -


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I've done the 101 things to do with a cardboard box... but never seen it with a something else! I love it! Thanks for the new idea!!

Oh my and Sterling going to his mat! I wish both of mine were that enthusiastic!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I love the training videos. I would love to see more!!!


----------



## OverTheTopFarm (Nov 13, 2010)

Tell me about the flooring in that room?


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

I'll try to get more videos as we go along. I did training last night but just didn't have the energy to get video (I also hand write a log so I can keep track). I was tired so we kept it really short. 

The flooring is just those play mats (got mine at KMart) that people buy for their kids rooms. I like them a lot (found them on sale a few weeks back) as I can spray them for any 'accidents' (my cresteds have the run of that room during the day) or vacuum them/sweep them when needed. I actually got them initially because I have a couple elderly small dogs that needed to have less slick surface when running around (one is losing her feeling in her rear end). I like them - so far. Wouldn't recommend them for anyone with a chewer but....They run around $20 for 6 2X2 mats.


----------



## nlrussell (Mar 13, 2011)

Tee hee..in the last one, at first he's like "Why should I go around when the treat is RIGHT THERE in front of me?" So cute! Sometimes they seem to think we aren't so smart because there's no reason for them to do what we are asking! Thanks for sharing..cute cute cute!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I like Sterling's "mat". May I ask where you got it?


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

*Sterlings Mat*

There was a lady at the Farmer's Market here that makes Rag Rugs. If you are interested in one I can dig up her information.

Sherry


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

MTWaggin said:


> There was a lady at the Farmer's Market here that makes Rag Rugs. If you are interested in one I can dig up her information.
> 
> Sherry


Is that what they are called? Rag Rugs? I have been looking for something "cot-like" similar to that one. That would be extremely helpful! Thank you!


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh I thought you were looking at his actual "mat". If you are asking about the raised bed, you can find those lots of places. Just do a search on "pvc raised dog beds" and it will come up with many results including instructions how to make them.

Sherry


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Gotcha, sorry for being confusing. Thank you!


----------

